# New threads as bold



## Login

Hello,

I started a WRF session this morning and saw all the new posts in bold. After a few minutes, all those new threads appeared as read although I didn't read them.
This happened already a few times and it's very annoying...
Any idea? Explanation? Solution?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Philippa

Thanks for asking this, Login, I've been wondering about this too. Are the bold ones the ones I haven't read or the newly added to ones?
 
Philippa


----------



## Artrella

Philippa said:
			
		

> Thanks for asking this, Login, I've been wondering about this too. Are the bold ones the ones I haven't read or the newly added to ones?
> 
> Philippa




Hi Philippa!!! I think they are those ones that you haven't read yet.


----------



## mkellogg

I think might go in the same category as the mysterious "New Posts" button in the menu bar at the top of the page...  

This is my best guess: If you open the WR forums for the first time in the morning, in that window all new threads will show bold and in the New Posts list.  If you then leave the forum for a while, and return, these posts will no longer be new to you and thus will not appear in bold or the New Posts list.

I hope this helps!

Mike


----------



## vachecow

That is good to know.....I had always thought that they were threads that were currently being viewed.


----------



## Login

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I think might go in the same category as the mysterious "New Posts" button in the menu bar at the top of the page...
> 
> This is my best guess: If you open the WR forums for the first time in the morning, in that window all new threads will show bold and in the New Posts list. If you then leave the forum for a while, and return, these posts will no longer be new to you and thus will not appear in bold or the New Posts list.
> 
> I hope this helps!
> 
> Mike


 
Hello Mike,

The new threads were not shown as bold anymore although I didn't leave the forum (no log out).
It seems that it just happend automatically after a few minutes... 

_Edit: _
_It just happend again:_
_I Logged in at 11:55am._
_And then around 13:00, the new threads (not yet read) were not in bold anymore._


----------



## mkellogg

Yea, it is also time-related...  I bet if you set your control panel settings (in this site) to not automatically remember you, then it would follow the same rule.

Mike


----------



## valerie

Actually I have noticed that whenever the threads are no more in bold, the time of your last visit to the site has also been updated. It seems that, if you remain connected, you can not have a time of last visit several hours before. 

Please correct also my English, it is specially weird tonight


----------



## vachecow

If you really wanted someone to correct your english....
1) _can not_ should be _cannot_
2) you should have left out the _also_ in the last line
If you didn't want someone to fix your English...sorry!!!


----------



## lsp

valerie said:
			
		

> Actually I have noticed that whenever the threads are no  longer in bold, ...
> 
> Please also correct my English, it is especially weird tonight


Hope it helps!


----------



## Login

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Yea, it is also time-related... I bet if you set your control panel settings (in this site) to not automatically remember you, then it would follow the same rule.
> 
> Mike


 
Well I tried not to flag this "remember me" and I can tell you ... this does not solve the problem at all! I was disconnected automatically after a moment...


----------



## vachecow

Login said:
			
		

> this does not solve the problem at all!


Based on my limited computer experience, I would suggest that if something isn't really affecting anything, and you can't changing it, continuing to try and change it will lead to more problems........but then that may be just me


----------



## mkellogg

login,  Something strange is happening with your Internet connection, I think.  And that could be an explanation as to why it is acting so strange.  Some companies will have networking gear that doesn't follow the normal rules.  So even if you haven't been inactive for 20 minutes, the WR server sees you as starting a new session in the forum.


----------



## lsp

Since this morning, threads I have read continue to appear bolded. This happens thoughout the site (new posts, subscribed threads, etc.).


----------



## vachecow

Maybe my origional theory was correct.....


----------



## Login

mkellogg said:
			
		

> login, Something strange is happening with your Internet connection, I think. And that could be an explanation as to why it is acting so strange. Some companies will have networking gear that doesn't follow the normal rules. So even if you haven't been inactive for 20 minutes, the WR server sees you as starting a new session in the forum.


 
Hmm You are probably right because I think it only happens when I'm in the office. And I also experience problems with Notes and other lan connections from time to time.
Bad luck...


----------



## mkellogg

Tell your computer networking guys that their NAT (Network address translation) is all messed up!

Mike


----------



## lsp

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Tell your computer networking guys that their NAT (Network address translation) is all messed up!
> 
> Mike


Any other suggestions, Mike? It's been just 2 days like this for me (from home, no config changes on my end) and it's driving me nuts!


----------



## mkellogg

Maybe I'm not understanding what the problem is here...   IF it is driving you nuts, then it has to be more serious than I've been thinking.

So, try emptying your browser's cache/"temporary internet files" then restart your browser and come back to the site.  That might do it.

If that doesn't work, can you email me a screen shot?  (Ctrl-print-screen and paste into MS Paint if you use Windows.)  Send it to mkellogg at word....com

Mike


----------



## Login

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Tell your computer networking guys that their NAT (Network address translation) is all messed up!
> 
> Mike



Hello Mike,

Today and yesterday I was at home and... it happend again... 
I talked about it with somebody who told me that this must be a setting of the software ...


----------



## cuchuflete

valerie said:
			
		

> Actually I have noticed that whenever the threads are no more* longer* in bold, the time of your last visit to the site has also been updated. It seems that, if you remain connected, you cannot have a time of last visit * that is* several hours before*earlier*.
> 
> Please correct also my English, it is specially weird tonight



Greetings Valerie,

I've noted a few suggested changes in your text. Some of these are simply stylistic preferences, rather than corrections to incorrect grammar.

regards,
Cuchu


----------



## valerie

thanks, cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

valerie said:
			
		

> thanks, cuchu



Valerie,
Estamos aquí para servir.
Cuchu


----------

